

Tesla Motors founders: Now there are five - fjabre
http://news.cnet.com/8301-11128_3-10357665-54.html

======
symesc
The caption from the picture in the article: "Tesla founder Martin Eberhard on
the road with his Tesla Roadster.(Credit: Martin Eberhard)"

Martin Eberhard loves himself some Martin Eberhard.

